# Corners Picks



## CristRo7 (Dec 16, 2015)

On Wednesday Napoli will be host to Hellas Verona in 1/8 Round of the Coppa Italia. As for now Napoli places 3rd place in Serie A, and Verona is the last with no wins in Serie A matches this season.

Napoli failed to beat Roma in last home match, but nevertheless the team come into this match red hot. Neapolitans are used to control the game on the opposite half of field, they make many crosses to opposite penalty area, especially from the left side. Napoli also is strong in heading duels, often creates scoring chances and effectively uses individual skills of their key players.

The last place in the league forces Verona coach to think first of all of that how not to leave Serie A. As the official site of the team informs, the emphasis in match in Naples will be done on young players who aren't so actively involved in league matches. New coach of Verona Luigi Delneri doesn't want to use in a cup match all key players and allows them to have a rest before game in Serie A which is now undoubtedly more important, than Coppa.

As for now bookmaker 1xbet.com gives -2.5 corners handicap for Napoli with 1.72 odd. If to look on the stats, Napoli in the last three head-to-head matches against Verona won by corners. In Serie A matches at home Neapolitans couldn't deliver more corners, than opponent, only in matches with the leaders: Inter, Fiorentina and Juventus. And even there they conceded no more than one corner kick. On the other side Verona won by corners in away matches only against the same outsiders as it is: Carpi and Sampdoria. And let's look at the similar matches of Napoli (where odds on Napoli win were approximately same as now), they won in the last 13 such games by corners. And -2.5 corners handicap was beaten 12 times of 13.

Thus, I think that we will see total domination of home team in Napoli-Verona match. Therefore I expect from Neapolitans active game in attack and as the result huge quantity of corners.

http://corner-stats.com/napoli-verona-16-12-2015/coppa-italia-italy/match/70856 is the site i use for corners in this match


----------



## CristRo7 (Dec 17, 2015)

CristRo7 said:


> On Wednesday Napoli will be host to Hellas Verona in 1/8 Round of the Coppa Italia.



Scores on corners 7-3 in favor of Napoli. I congratulate all who bets in this handicap. Well and for the weekend, likely, will be other analysis.


----------



## CristRo7 (Dec 19, 2015)

Interesting match between Athletic Bilbao and Levante is coming in Spain La Liga on Sunday 20th December 2015. Athletic Bilbao results in last games are not very good but the team is very impressive at home where lost only to Real and Barcelona. Athletic is used to play in attacking style and make many crosses into opponent penalty area. Levante has problems with goals scoring this season though it creates quite enough goal chances every game. 

We paid our attention to the pick of total corners over 10 in this match with 2.01 odd at 188Bet.com. The stats of teams corners says that average individual corners total at home of Athletic Bilbao is 7.00 (including match with Barcelona) and average corners total in Athletic home matches in La Liga this season is 11.29 
It is supposed the teams will play attacking football with high speeds on Sunday and many goals and corners should take place. 

http://corner-stats.com/athletic-bilbao-levante-20-12-2015/primera-division-spain/match/71158 is the site i use for corner in this match


----------



## CristRo7 (Dec 22, 2015)

CristRo7 said:


> Interesting match between Athletic Bilbao and Levante



Scores on corners 10-3 in favor of Athletic. I congratulate all who bets in this total.


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 6, 2016)

AC Milan hosts Bologna in the first match of 2016 year in Serie A. Rossoneri are on the 6th place in Serie A table and struggle for Champions League zone, so today they have to obtain 3 points. 

Describing the style of play of Milan, worth to say that the team creates many scoring chances and hardly leaves the field without a goal scored in the last matches. Rossoneri players make a lot of shots on goal, trying to control the ball in the opponent's half of the field. Milan involves two wings while attacking but especially I want to admit Bonaventure on the left.

On opposite Bologna as team from the bottom of the table is trying to build their game of defense. Most of all Bologna's attacks happen because of individual skills of its players.

As you could already guess my today's prediction is for Milan. Suppose Ac Milan win today but I think the bet of Milan corners handicap is more sure. You can take -2.5 corners handicap bet for equal odds at many bookmakers, for example Bet365.

Starting from 2011 Milan delivered more corners than Bologna in all their head-to-head matches. And always -2.5 handicap of corners was beaten by Milan. Lets look at some corners stats of the teams. Milan delivers 6.5 corners on average this season at home and lost just once by corners. Bologna lost 5 of 8 with more than 2 corners in away matches this season.

And finally there is very interesting stats of Milan's corners in matches with similar to Bologna opponents. You can look it here http://corner-stats.com/ac-milan-bologna-06-01-2016/serie-a-italy/match/71657 . Milan won 17 of 20 these last matches (where its opponents were approximately the same class like Bologna).


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 8, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> AC Milan hosts Bologna



The score on corner kicks 10-0. I congratulate all who bet on Milan corners handicap


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Interesting match between 2 outsiders of English Premier League Swansea and Sunderland is coming today. Swansea is now going 17th with 4 points ahead of Sunderland. The teams simultaneously flew from the FA Cup on this weekend so now their main goal for the season is to avoid relegation.

Lets look at the corners picks of this match and analyze corners stats of teams. First of all we must admit strong correlation between play of teams and their corners stats. Swansea and Sunderland are among the less delivering corners teams of EPL (just 3.55 corners on average for Swansea and 3.75 corners on average for Sunderland).

Therefore bookmakers set not so high total of corners for this match - just 9.5. But nevertheless odds for under 9.5 total corners seems to be interesting. Only in 2 matches of 9 of head-to-head games teams delivered more than 9 corners.

Swansea home matches corners stats and Sunderland away mathes corners stats confirm our suggestion that there won't be many corners today. Total corners for Swansea home matches is 8.1 on average and the team didn't won any time by corners at home this season. Average total corners in Sunderland away matches is even less than Swansea (only 7.6 per game) and what is more important - just 2.5 corners per game for Sunderland. Sunderland couldn't deliver more than 2 corners in last 5 matches at away.

So our pick is under 9.5 total corners with 1.88 odds at bet365. Stats data for this preview was taken from http://corner-stats.com/swansea-sunderland-13-01-2016/premier-league-england/match/71969 . Good luck!


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 16, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Swansea and Sunderland



Scores on corners 8-6. Pick lose.


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fiorentina will face Torino in 21st round of Serie A.
We consider pick on Fiorentina corners quit interesting today because of some reasons:
- Fiorentina lost 2 important last games and will be high motivated in match against Torino.
- Usually Viola controls play of game and has huge possession advantage on opponent.
- Home team is one of the Serie A leaders of delivering corners and won by corners 9 of 10 games at home this season.
- Torino lost 4 last away matches by corners in Serie A. It seems the team plays now more in defense unlike the start of season.
So corners handicap -2 for home team with 1.85 odds at Bet365 looks very attractive. Good luck!
Corners stats for this match was taken from http://corner-stats.com/fiorentina-torino-24-01-2016/serie-a-italy/match/72725


----------



## CristRo7 (Jan 26, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Fiorentina will face Torino in 21st round of Serie A.



The score on corner kicks 3-8.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sevilla – Las Palmas 

Sevilla will host one of outsiders Las Palmas in 24th game week of Spanish Primera division. Antalusia team failed in the beginning of the season but then become to play better. 
Sevilla must gain 8 points to be on the 4th place in the league and these are quite possible to acvieve. Las Palmas takes much less attractive 18th place but the team hope to stay in Primera at the end of season. The bottom of the league table is very close and only one win let take higher place. Consequently, Las Palmas will play at full strength in every match to gain more points.
Antalusians are dominant at home because they won 12 matches in a row on own field including games against Real Madrid and Juventus. Las Palmas isn’t such successful team as Sevilla and Antalusians shouldn’t face with big problems in upcoming match. If characterize Sevilla’s style of play should be admited that attacking football of the team is really powerful: Sevilla prefers to attack on wings and creates lots of chances. Players make many shots and make crosses into penalty area. Headers are strong pros of Antalusians. Considering presence in the Sevilla’s squad really good player like Konoplyanka is expected that Las Palmas’s defenders may be passed quite often. Consequently, serves on wings are very dangerous. 

Las Palmas try to play positioning football controlling the ball on own part of the pitch. Short serves and distant shots are part of Las Palmas playing style. For team is too hard to oppose teams what play actively on wings and in which squads are individually strong players, more powerful than Las Palmas’s defenders. 

Let’s look at upcoming match according to bets on corners. I offer to look at bet on total over corners in this game. Total over 9,5 is for 1,73 odds at bet365. 

Players on avarage take 11,58 corner in Sevilla’s home matches. It is the best result among all teams of Primera. Hosts take on average 6,83 corners, almost 7. Total over 9,5 corners was covered in 11 of 12 home games of Antalusians. Las Palmas takes 4,82 corners, almost 5 during the game at away. Players of Las Palmas took 4 or more corners in last 6 games. Las Palmas played against Rayo, Levante, Atletico, Espanyol. Sporting and Valencia. These football clubs (exept Espanyol) let their opponents take as much corners during the game as Sevilla. Besides, Las Palmas’s total corners was over 9,5 4 times of last 5 games at away. 

To sum up, we can see that the match for both sides is difficult: Sevilla will try to approach to Champions League, Las Palmas will try to take higher place of the league table. The game is going to be with many chances because both teams need points. And if consider teams’ corners stats, bet on total over 9,5 corners for 1,73 odds at Bet363 is very attractive.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 17, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Sevilla – Las Palmas



The score on corner kicks 8-3. Pick win.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 17, 2016)

Roma – Real Madrid

Finally, Champions League comes back from winter holiday and first matches of 1/8 round will be played this week. One of the most ambitious football teams-encounters are Roma – Real Madrid. Both capital football clubs have changed coaches during the season and it effects well. But only one team will play in 1/4 round and one of the coaches will confess in the failure. First match of this competition must be hot. And we will try to analyze it and find interesting bet.

Madrid is a leader in this couple and will try to do its best in first match. Royal football club have changed coach and Zinedine Zidane does not give reason to doubt the correctness of his invitation Away match in Rome will be first serious revision for new coach. Pepe and Gareth Bale won’t play in the upcomingmatch but the team has good players. Such great players as Cristiano Ronaldo, Karim Benzema, James Rodriguez will play attacking football and they can cause trouble to the defenders of the opponent. Real Madrid makes a lot of shots on goal rivals, which is the result of the well-prepared attacking play and personal skills of their forwards. Madrid players control the ball in the opponent pinch side and it will be interesting to watch this match. Madrid often create good chances and score goals using short passes to break the encounter’s defense.

Italian club got a set of 4 wins one by one after comeback on coach’s bench Luciano Spalletti and places 4th place in Serie A. Fiorentina takes 3rd place with 2 points ahead Roma. If Roma players keep it up, they will have great opportunity to play in Champions League next year. Roma players prefer playing positioning football controlling the ball on encounter’s field side. Roma teammates usually involve in their attacks wings (especially right), create and realize many chances. Concerning to defense, host defenders often let their opponents make chances but it isn’t dramatically. For Rome is really hard to play against top football clubs: Romans were defeated by Juventus, tie game with Milan and Napoli. Roma was defeated by dominant Spanish team Barcelona in previous group stages. The home match was played better – tie game 1-1. Luciano Spalletti can’t count on Mohamed Salah in the upcoming match. It’s hard to say whether Daniele de Rossi and famous player Francesco Totti will take part in the game.

Let’s look at upcoming match according to bets on corners. Bookies consider that hosts will be favorites and odds on Real Madrid win is 1.71 (1xBet). And I think that it should be counted.

Roma supervised 32 matches in this season. The team won only 17 times on corners. Recently Roma played against not so strong football clubs and there were 2 defeats on corners in matches against Sampdoria and Sassuolo. If look at home Romans matches, team situation is not going to improve: 16 matches, 8 wins and 6 defeats on corners. Barcelona won the game against Roma with corners twice 7-1 and 11-3 in the Champions League of the group stage.

Madrids won 25 of 31 matches on corners this season. Royal club supervised 15 matches away and in 13 of them took corners more than their opponents. Madrids took more corners than encounters in every match they played in CL group stage. Thus, I think that Madrids are favorites in the upcoming match considering corners, if to take to attention match status and previous played games.

Also in my opinion we should take notice on offsides stats. 1хBet bookie line on offsides is 2,36 for Rome win, 4,5 for draw and 2,21 for Real Madrid win. So the chances of the teams to beat each on offsides are equal . But is it really so?

After Luciano Spalletti coming up Romans supervised 6 matches in the league. And only once Rome had more offsides than its encounter. Romans were defeated in the rest of the matches. In last 5 matches Roma’s encounters got 3.6 offsides on average.

After changing Real coach, 6 matches were supervised in the league, 4 times Madrid got offsides more than opposite team. In last 5 matches Real Madrid got 4.2 offsides on average and their encounters just 1.2 offsides.

To sum up, betting on Real win on offsides is very good idea.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 20, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Roma – Real Madrid



The score on corner kicks 7-5. Pick lose.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 20, 2016)

Sassuolo-Empoli

Sassuolo will face Empoli in 26th game week of Seria A. These teams are neighborhood in tournament table – Sassuolo takes 8th place and their encounters are on 9th place. Despite the championship will last for a long time yet teams are not afraid of flying out. On the other hand, it will be surprise if they play in Eurocups. Teams supervised 5 games synchronously: three times drew and two times were defeated. Fans wait for wins and only one team will bring them happiness. Sassuolo tied in last two games: firstly was home match with Palermo and the next was away match with Chievo. Sassuolo players showed combinational football and controlled the ball more than their opponents in both matches. The game style of the team includes good attacking football and lots of distant shots. Attacking and defensive game “on the second floor” is big advantage of Sassuolo players. Berardi often sends ball to penalty area and Sansone has good dribbling. They are going to play in wings.

Empoli players were unexpectedly defeated by outsider of the league Frosinone in home match (1-2). Empoli will play away with neighborhood in tournament table in bad mood. Mário Rui is main left defender and he won’t play in upcoming game because of disqualification. Empoli tries to play with short passes and to create chances controlling the ball. Headers isn’t advantage of the team and strong opponent can make use of it.

Let’s look at upcoming match according to bets on corners. Bookies set Sassuolo as favorite on corners. The odds on win is 1.62, the odds on draw is 6.6 and the odds on guests’ win is 3.05 (at 1xBet). In my opinion bet on Sassuolo win will be covered and even -1.5 handicap looks attractive (for odds 1,95).

Sassuolo was defeated on corners two times in previous 10 matches. And the team got wins even with such top teams as Napoli and Roma. Sassuolo won on corners in 8 of 12 matches at home (in last 6 matches they won 5 times). The exception is game against Bologna in which Sassuolo lost. The side took more than 7 corners during 6 last home games.

Empoli’s stats on corners in away games are depressing: 3 wins and 10 defeats. They won only once in last 10 matches. The team delivers 3.85 corners on average away with negative average difference of 2 corners.

To conclude both teams will try to win in upcoming match to make fans happy. Home side knows about their powerful skill of heading the ball and will try to use it. Corners are great way to realize chances. Thus I think that bet on Sassuolo is reasonable. For those who like risk I offer to bet on hosts with minus handicap.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 24, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Sassuolo-Empoli



The score on corner kicks 8-5. Pick win.


----------



## CristRo7 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bayer – Sporting

The return leg of Europe League will be supervised on Thursday. In one of the matches Lisbon’s Sporting will guest Leverkusen’s Bayer. German players were dominant and won 1-0 in first game. Leverkusen’s team made shots 7 times more than their opponents (score on shots 14-2). Semedo was sent-off because he got 2 yellow cards but Bayer couldn’t get use of it although made good chances near encounter’s gate. The teams will face again this week. Of course Portugueses made conclusions after previous game and will try to play attacking football for going to the next round of Europe League. Bayer could play counterattacking football.

Bayer’s players prefer playing positioning football controlling the ball on opponents’ field part. On the other hand, their counterattacks are dangerous too: fast Bayer’s players on attacking wing are able to score a goal not to spend much time and efforts for it. They play attacking football well too. Leverkusen’s players can control encounters actions playing defensively. But sometimes there are backs’ individual mistakes. Team is well-positioned at all. Chances are made while team control the ball. Should be admitted that left wing is dominant in attacks and Germans play confidently on “second floor”.

Sporting is typical Portuguese team. They play attacking football well. Although Sporting faces difficulties playing defensively. The team squad includes young and experienced players and they can make good result. Counting result of first game and characteristic style features of the team should wait for attacking football because Portuguese want to achieve needed result.

Let’s look at upcoming match according to bets on corners. Bookies consider that hosts will take corners more often than guests, total over is more 9.5. I suggest looking at this bet.

First match was played with 3-8 on corners, it means that total over was beaten confidently. If bring to attention previous Bayer’s games could be noted that team always took more than 6 corners after winter holidays (on average 7.14 corners during a game). Apart from, Leverkusen’s players took corners more than 9 times in each match. It means that total over 9.5 can be covered in return match with Sporting. Looking at last 7 games of Portuguese team, only once the team took less than 5 corners and average individual total of for Sporting is 7.42. Also total over 9.5 was covered in previous 4 matches.

To sum up we see that teams often take corners and both of them can cover the bet. Counting importance of the match, high motivation of Portuguese and potential bet on attacking game lots of corners are going to be. Bookmaker 1xBet offers odds 1.60 on total over more than 9.5 and I think that is really good bet.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 4, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Bayer – Sporting



The score on corner kicks 3-3. Pick lose.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 4, 2016)

Russian Premier League will start again after winter holidays. However, the winter transfer window didn’t take place actively. The most significant transitions are Zhirkov’s and Kokorіn’s transfers from Dynamo to Zenit, as well as Shirokov’s transition from Spartak to CSKA. Also two teams lost their best strikers: Melgarejo moved from Kuban to Spartak and Niasse moved from Lokomotiv to Everton.

To the end of the first part of the season, the league table can be divided into 2 parts - the first eight clubs and the last eight clubs. The difference between the eighth and ninth teams is six points. All teams which are ahead of the league can fight for places in Eurocups in the spring: Terek and Ural will find it more difficult to do, but the other 6 teams haven’t lost their chances. For teams which are in the lower part of the table, the aim is not to drop out of the league.

The quantity of goals scored and missed is known by the majority of fans. We will have a look at how the teams presented themselves in the first part of the league in terms of corner kicks, cards and some other stats.

Let’s start by looking at corners. Among leaders on corners there are clubs which are situated in the top of the league. Out of the first six teams by this indicator, there are five teams who lead in the league table: Zenit, Krasnodar, Spartak, CSKA. Kazan Rubin is also in the group of these top teams, the team was one of the best teams in recent years. Exactly Zenit and Rubin take more than 6 corners per match. If you look at the losers of the championship by corners, we can see that: Ufa, Mordoviya, Kuban and Anzhi take less corner kicks on average. A bit unexpectedly, Rostov are ahead in the league, although they haven’t taken many corner kicks, however, it is because of their unique play style. Anzhi and Terek deliver on average, less than 4 corners per game, so seeing them low in the corners table isn’t surprising.

However, lots of corners don’t guarantee a win on corners in a match. For instance, even though Amkar and Krylya Sovetov have had 11 and 10 wins respectively on corners in 18 matches despite taking on average just 4.44 corners. Zenit is the top team in the league on corners: the team won 15 of 18 matches on corners, the follower up is Krasnodar – the team got 12 wins on corner kicks. The teams with the least number of corner kicks per game were Terek and Anzhi, with only 5 wins each on corners.

The largest amount of corner kicks is taken in matches with the participation of Rubin, Ufa and Dynamo, where on average more than 10 kicks per game are delivered. The least quantity of corners (on average less than 9 per game) are seen in matches in which Rostov, Lokomotiv and Amkar played.

Moving on from corners to cards - the rudest teams in current season are Amkar, Rostov and Terek. Their players got on average 2.5 yellow cards during each

match. The most peaceful team is Samara’s Krylya Sovetov, whose players got on average less than 1.5 yellow cards. The highest number of yellow cards was shown in matches in which Rubin, Anzhi and Rostow played, at approximately 4.5 cards per match and the lowest yellow cards number was in Krylya Sovetov’s matches.

Let’s change from yellow to red cards: Rubin’s players got the most cards (4 cards for 18 matches). Spartak’s players, however, didn’t get any red cards. Mostly, red cards are shown in Moscow Dynamo matches: three Muscovites and three of their rivals were sent off. Only one Krylya Sovetov’s player was sent off during 18 games.

The quantity of cards depends not only on players’ behaviour, but also on the referee’s decision. The strictest referee in the first circle of the league was S. Karasev. He has shown 44 yellow cards (4.89 yellow cards on average), 6 red cards and has appointed 5 penalties in 9 matches.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 4, 2016)

Tottenham - Arsenal

Main match of 29th tournament English Premier League is the match Tottenham – Arsenal. Spurs are slight favorite on corners to Gunners. But is it fair? Let’s find out.

Tottenham plays very well home games. They supervised 14 home games in the League. The team has great result: 11 wins, 2 ties and only once Spurs was defeated by Manchester City. Hosts take on average 7.71 corners per game and allow opponents take on average 4.5 corners during a game on White Hart Lane. More over average Tottenham corners is 11.6 in the last 5 games. And the encounters delivered 4.6 corners per game. Arsenal and Leicester take on average 5.21 corners away. West Ham United takes slightly more corners than Arsenal and Everton takes slightly less corners than Spurs. If you look at how Tottenham played at home with those clubs on corners you will see that Spurs won three times. Lately Leicester was defeated by Spurs, the score was 16:8.

Arsenal supervised 14 games away but results on corners aren’t so impressing – 6 wins, 5 draws and 3 defeats. The result of last 5 games is 2 defeats, 1 draw and only 1 win. If to take to attention 5 last games there is number of just 3.8 corners oer game for Arsenal (while encounters average corners is 5.4). Manchester City and Liverpool take on average 7.71 corners at home that is similar for Tottenham. Manchester City will face Arsenal later, and Liverpool won at home on corners from Arsenal with big result 9-3.

If you look at stats of head-to-head matches on Tottenham’s field Spurs are really successful because they won 4 of 5 games and only once was defeated. Spurs took on average 7 corners per match while Gunners just 4.8.

So I think that bet on Tottenham on corners is attractive. Bookie 1xBet offers 1.77 odds on upcoming match.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 6, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Tottenham - Arsenal



The score on corner kicks 9-2. Pick win.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sevilla- Villarreal

Central match of 29th game week of Spanish Primera Division will be Sevilla- Villarreal match. Sevilla’s players will try to beat their opponents at home and to approach to 4th league place. Bookies consider that the hosts will be obvious favorites on corners. But will be this true? Let’s find out.

First of all, look at Sevilla’s corners stats. The team plays not bad – they won 8 of 14 matches on corners. The team has one of the best corners difference indicator, even ahead of Barcelona. Sevilla goes second on home taken corners after Real Madrid (should be admitted that Real Madrid supervised one more match). Sevilla takes on average 7.29 corners and let opponents take 4.71 corners a game.

Villarreal looks awfully on away taken corners: there were 1 win and 10 defeats. The team is in the third place from the end of the table on corners which they allow to take opponents – the hosts of the field. Worse than Villarreal are only Valencia and Malaga. Should admit that in last 4 of 6 away games Villarreal’s encounters took 9 or more corners and Villarreal’s team could only once take more than 3 corners. Average results on corners are slightly better at away: Villarreal took on average 4 corners, on the other hand, their encounters took 7.31 corners per game.

Let’s look at handicap on corners. Handicap -3 on Sevilla estimates 1.8 odds at Bet365.

Villarreal has the worst indicator among all Primera teams on corners difference at away. Their opponents take on average 3.31 corners more than Villarreal. Valencia and Eibar are similar to Villarreal on this indicator. If you look at how Sevilla played with these opponents than you will see that this handicap was confidently covered (lately in Sevilla-Eibar match Sevilla took on 6 more corners and in Valencia match the benefit was enormous 17-0)

So, in my opinion, bet on minus handicap is quite reasonable.


----------



## CristRo7 (Mar 14, 2016)

CristRo7 said:


> Sevilla- Villarreal



The score on corner kicks 5-8. Pick lose.


----------



## CristRo7 (Apr 2, 2016)

Aston Villa – Chelsea

Aristocrats will visit main outsider of Premier League. It’s interesting to know that last two H2H matches were draws on corners. But this match is unlikely to end with similar result. Aston Villa won only 2 times of 7 last games on corners, but Birmingham’s team haven’t taken any corner in two matches in a row against Liverpool and Stoke City. This “record” will be difficult to be repeated by any Premier League team.At the same time, Players from London won on corners 4 times, 2 times were draws and once the team lost to Red Devils with minimal difference (10-11). In general, Chelsea’s things are improving, not only in terms of gaining points, but also in terms of corners: the team lost only twice in previous 19 game weeks (two times to Manchester United) and got 12 wins. London players were taking not less 7 corners per game during last 8 game weeks. On the other hand, Aston Villa allowed rivals to take 8.25 corners on average in last 4 home games.

So, you can try to bet on guests’ win on corners with 1.43 odds or to bet on their individual total corners over 5.5 with 1.69 odds. Total of 10.5 corners for both teams also seems be covered. It was covered in 5 home games trice and in last 5 away games were covered 4 times. Thus, 2.01 odds on this market seems very attractive.

West Ham United - Crystal Palace

The match between 5th team from the top of the table and 5th team from the bottom is coming. When it comes to H2H, West Ham is ahead because they won 4 of 5 times on corners. However, who knows what game it will be now? Hummers lost 3 of 4 last games on corners, on the other hand, Palace players won 4 of 5 matches and once drew with Liverpool on corners. Bookies offer -2 handicap on corners on hosts. If we look at last 7 games of West Ham, then will realize that handicap was covered only once. Crystal Palace could not keep this handicap only once for the same period of the League. If to separate home and away games, indicators won’t be changed dramatically – handicap was covered 2 times in last 6 matches of West Ham and accordingly were kept in 4 of 6 last away games of Crystal Palace.

In this way, plus handicap (+2) on guests on corners looks as smart bet. Who prefers to play risky can try to bet on clear guests’ win.

Bournemouth - Manchester City

It's match between 13th and 4th teams of the League and bookies can’t define a favorite. It’s interesting, isn’t it? Let’s find out what team has stats advantage on corners in Premier League. First round match between these rivals ended quite unexpectedly – Bournemouth won away game on corners with score 7:1 and it’s the biggest defeat on corners for Citizens in this season. Teams have the same indicators in last games – 5 wins in 6 games. Bournemouth hasn’t lost on corners on home field 5 matches in a row. Corners stats of Manchester City at away aren’t impressive: there are 3 defeats on corners in last 4 games. However, I would not make hasty conclusions based on these data. Started from February, Citizens made defeated such strong teams as Manchester United, Tottenham and Leicester. If to consider how many teams want to be on 4th place of the League, it’s expected that Manchester City will play intensive attacking football and is likely to win on corners in this match. As outcome on corners of this game is quite difficult to predict, I suggest trying such type of bet as half with most corners. Average total corners of home matches of Bournemouth in first half is 4.93, Manchester City at away has 4.29 total corners on average in first half. As for second half, total corners of the teams are much higher – 6.21 corners per half.

In this way, you can try to bet on half with most corners– 1st half < 2nd with 1.8 odds or 2nd half odds.

More stats of corners, cards, referees, goals and others - http://corner-stats.com


----------



## CristRo7 (Apr 9, 2016)

Betis - Levante

It’s game 14thand 20thteams of La-League, the aim is not to fly out. Betis’s chances are of course better and Levante isn’t going to give up. Betis has 3 defeats in a row and will try not to disappoint fans in the upcoming match.

H2H on corners were successful for hosts – they won 4 of 7 matches (3 games were at home). Betis supervised 15 home games in the league, won 6 of them on corners, 7 defeats and 2 draws. The team got 2 wins on corners in last 4 tournament games, once was defeated and played draw game with one of the leaders Atletico Madrid. Levante played 15 away games and won only 3 times. The team takes very few corners at away on average 3.4 per match. In general, you can try to bet on hosts’ win on corners with 1.55 odds, maybe with “-1” handicap with 1.73 odds.

Total is very interesting in this match: bookies offer 9.5 total small biased towards over. The reason why I agree with this opinion is that Betis’s home games this total was covered 5 times. They took 9 corners in the match, in which total wasn’t exceeded, it means that it was too close to cover. Covering 9.5 total at away matches of Levante isn’t rarity – in 5 of 8 last matches total was exceeded. But you should cautiously bet on total over 9.5 corners. A small quantity of taking by Levante corners can make itself felt.


Sporting - Celta

One of league outsiders will play home game with one of the leaders. Celta can be absolutely calm about its place in Europa League in the next season. On the otherhand, Sporting really need win in order to try toy to fly out and to stay on next season in the Primera.

Ironically, despite outsider status, Sporting looks very confidently on corners: 11 wins in 15 matches. 2 of 4 defeats Sporting got by Barcelona and Real Madrid – grand teams, with which every team feel really difficult to compete, not mentioning modest Sporting. Should be admitted that first of all team gets wins on corners because doesn’t allow to take encounters corners – on average 3.33 corners a game (it’s the second in the League).

Celta doesn’t look convincingly enough on corners: only 4 wins in 15 away games. The team took 15 corners in last 3 games, although the team has hardly take 3 corners a game in 6 tournament week before. If to compare how Sporting allows to encounters take corners, it won’t be surprise that Celta’s players will take maximum 5 corners.

You can try to bet on Sporting’s win on corners with 1.75 odds and also bet on hosts with 2 odds in "Race to (5) of the corners" in this match.

More stats of corners, cards, referees, goals and others - http://corner-stats.com


----------



## CristRo7 (Apr 11, 2016)

Betis - Levante

The score on corner kicks 4-3. 

Sporting - Celta

The score on corner kicks 7-7.


----------



## Raj Guru (May 2, 2016)

Dear Sir,
You have posted so nice and systematic post.
Thanks.

I am prediction advisor on Cricket betting tips free for Fun. Visit:


----------



## Khushboo (May 29, 2016)

Great informative post.
Thanks for your valuable tips.


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 13, 2016)

This season in English Premier League must be super-interesting because six or seven FCs will fight for the title – such a thing is only in EPL and that’s why to watch out the competition is pleasure. Will be good cooperation with Mourinho and Ibrahimovic at Manchester United? Сan Conte return Chelsea to the highest level? Will Guardiola use his famous tick-taka at Manchester Citi? Whether Wenger will lead Arsenal to the trophy this season? Will Leicester led by Ranieri hold occupied positions? Will Klopp use his favorite over attacking football at Liverpool? Will Tottenham cause fight between long-term leaders of Premier League? There are lots of intriguing questions and we will know the answers only in the next spring.

And now let’s look at the table concerning corners after seven weeks. Who is a leader? Who is an outsider? Which clubs are worth betting to win money and which are not?


October break due to national teams matches is the best time to recall to memory how teams started the championship. Duration of seven weeks is not little and tendencies are very prone to repeat. So, which clubs won more the other ones on corners? 





It is expectable to place to the number of leaders favorites of the tournament – Arsenal and Chelsea (6 wins in 7 matches every) and also Tottenham and MU (5 wins every). It’s surprisingly to see among leaders Bournemouth, which has analogical indicators as Tottenham and Manchester United. But if to look at the table below on results of last season we will see: 





Despite Bournemouth is on 15th summary place in EPL table, it is the forth on corners even ahead of MC, Arsenal, Chelsea and Leicester – the champion of Premier League. And besides, Bournemouthhalf of its defeats on corners (if to be accurate – 6) was defeated by much higher levels teams as MU (twice), Tottenham, Chelsea, Arsenal and Leicester. As we see, tendency is going to continue in this season that’s why it’s a good idea to look at bets on Bournemouth win on corners in matches not against top-clubs.

So, let’s move from leaders to outsiders: 





There are no lots of surprises also – teams from below part of the table more often than others lost matches on corners. There is kind of sudden to see here Leicester – the champion of last season. Although let’s look at summary table of last season:





Unexpectedly, but Leicester lost majority of matches on cornerseven in really lucky for itself season. Leicesterplayers overcame its neighbors on quantity of wins on corners (16 VS 9-11) however 21 defeats for leader is quite enough. There are little changes in the rest.Watford is an outsider like at last season so you can bet on opponent’s win without any doubts.

Obviously, the result of a match on corners depends on 2 factors – how many corners a team takes and how many corners let take to rivals.

Let us look who is among leaders of the tournament on the first indicator:





Leaders on number of wins on corners were noted also here: Tottenham, Chelsea and MU are ones of the leaders on individual total corners too. Liverpool also takes place above the table – the team was the best on this indicator last season. Regard to Crystal Palaceis seemed to be that the team which jump over its head because at the moment “eagles” take  on average approximately more than 1 corner than in the season of 2015-16. Thus, it is more perspective to bet on individual total of Liverpool than on win of “red” (despite they must approach to leaders on quantity of wins).

What teams are expected to see among losers on corners?





It was hard to be mistaken here – there are Watford, Swansea and Hull. Herewithfirst two clubs took analogical places in lower top-five in last season. The tendency is saved that’s why you can try to bet on individual total under at the matches with their participation.

Have found out who takes the biggest quantity of corners let’s move to the teams which let opponents take corners the most seldom:





There are not any special sensations – among leaders are Arsenal, MU, Chelsea and also Southampton. The only thing is unusual is that the teams allow opponents to get such as little quantity of corners. Look at how the best teams looked like on this indicator according to the results of last season:





Currently, Arsenal overcomes on 1.5 corners MU which was the best team of last year on this indicator. Should be admitted that Arsenal improved own results on 2.5 corners. Chelsea plays better now than it was last year on average on 2 missed corners per match and Southampton on 1.5 in accordance. Only MU roughly stayed on the same positions, they just have reduced quantity of corners close to its gates on average on 0.5. I think that indicators will be approximately equal to last-year ones to the end of the season. And precisely, the number 2.14 of “missed” corners will increase to 4 or even 5 at Arsenal.

We have analyzed the best teams so let’s move to the teams which let rivals take corners most often: 





If to take a look at the table there are minimum 2 surprises. Firstly, Stoke City is a leader on this indicator – approximately 9 corners taken by opponents per match. This indicator is catastrophical. Wattford is the worst club on results of last season on missed corners because the team let opponents take corners on average 6.5 times per a match. You may ask where is Wattford in this year table? “Hornets” are placed in the middle of the table on this indicator letting opponents take on average 5 corners. Indicators of  Burnley and especially Stock City will decline that’s why it is very sensible to bet on individual total of their opponents if it will be raised.

From partial let’s go to general. Let’s look in which team matches were taken most corners. 





And immediately, for clarity, let’s look how things were in last season:





We see that right 6 teams had average total approximately 11.5 corners per a match. For example, Stoke is today 14.29, Crystal Palace is 13 and Tottenham is 12.43 what is quite a lot. Overestimated total of Stoke is explained with big number of opponent corners (this indicator will decline).Crystal Palace has taken 6.5 corners per a game and usually opponents take the same quantity in a match, but there were near 5.5 in last season. And Tottenham covers its last year norm taking on average roughly 8 per a match with average quantity 6.5 in last season (this indicator is going to decline).

There is an interesting thing among the teams in whose matchesare taken very little corners:





As we see, Southampton and Arsenal are leaders on this indicator.I have partially explained the causes of this low total in matches of the gunners (small quantity of corner opponents) and Southampton’s situation is much more interesting. Till now the saints have taken and missed on 27 corners. This is on average 3.86 corners per a match. These indicators are dramatically low and undoubtedly will grow up. Should be noticed that Swansea has minimum average total corners per match at the results of last season and it was approximately 9.5 corners. Thus we can see that teams from the table showed above have huge reserve in this direction. For example, there were taken on average little more 10.5 corners in matches of Arsenal and Watford in last season and in matches of Southampton and West Ham is approximately 11in accordance.

Having analyzed current state of affairs in this season and having compared it with the previous one we revealed some tendencies and tried to forecast how deals of some teams are going to be in further. I hope that our review was useful for you. For analysis were used data of the site http://corner-stats.com


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 13, 2016)

In the second part of my review articles I will look in details how things are going with corners in Russian Premier League. Of course, the championship is not too exciting as in England although there are enough candidates for title of winner such as Zenit, CSKA, Spartak and Krasnodar. Also Lokomotiv and Rostov pretend as minimum for Eurocups. Let’s look how things are going in these and other teams with corners. Let’s start, as always, from leaders on corners:





As is seen, Zenit and CSKA (what is expectable) are leading and also Lokomotiv (what is less expectable) and Orenburg. For beginner of  RPL to be in such list is quite surprising. Maybe this is for long-term but I am prone to think that Orenburg will move down to the middle of the table on this indicator that’s why you can try to bet against the team on corners.

The table of outsiders looks a little more impressive:





Among teams Anzhi stands out, of course. Only one win on corners for 9 weeks is dramatically low indicator. After Anzhi there are 6 clubs which have only 3 wins. Most likely this group exfoliates during the season –some team will be close to Anzhi and some of them will be close to the middle of the table. Anzhi was one of the worst teams on quantity of wins on corners in last year that’s why should count to attention to make bets against it.

Who takes the biggest quantity of corners in the tournament? You must certainly guess 4 of 5 clubs:





Lokomotiv, Zenit, Spartak  and CSKA – all of these teams are expected to take on average over 5 corners per match. Is it surprise that Tomsk is among leading teams on this indicator? Definitely it can’t  be said because Tomsk spent last season at Football National League. Their indicator was over 5 corners per match although a level of FNL is completely different. Anyway it will be extremely interesting to watch them because they keep the 2nd place on quantity of taken corners per match.

Also it is not difficult to define outsiders:





Why is it not difficult you may ask? Because Kuban, Anzhi, Ural and Rostov teams placed on last places on this indicator in last season of Russian Football Premier League. The surprise may be the appearance of Amkar Perm in this group even on the last place, because the Permians were real middle peasants and took almost 5 corners per game. They have a reserve growth and taking into account last season it is a good idea to bet on their individual total corners over.

It’s not enough to create corner kicks close to opponent’s gates, it’s also necessary not to let corners close to yours.





Zenit and CSKA rightfully occupy leading places in the table. Last year there was the same. However, average indicator of the Petersburgers is only 2.33 "missing" corners during a game what is extremely little and, most likely, the indicator will grow to 3.5 to the end of the season. You can try bet on total corners over of their opponents especially if rivals can actually compete with Zenit. The existence Ural and Rubin in this group is surprise. They were ones of outsiders in last season. There is a big question if they manage to hold positions.  

And who is among outsiders? And there is one more surprise:





It is hard to believe but there is Spartak. The leader of the league is among outsiders on this indicator. However, is it such a big suddenness? The fact that rivals of  Muscovites took on average 5.13 corners per game in the past season. Now this is 5.11. That’s why the team is steady.

Let’s go from individual totals to match totals. Which teams like to take corners and allow to doing this to opponents?





There is again Spartak. To be honest it is one of the funniest teams of Premier League. Spartak takes over 5 corners per match and let it doing to the rivals. If to look at Tomsk, when it comes to corners, this team mostly hopes on opponents, taking on average approximately less 1 corner than opponents. Truly, this is quite little when only 2 clubs have average total over 10 corners in a match. There were 4 such teams last season. And, of course, Spartak was one of them with 10.4 corner indicator. The Muscovites save positions from season to season.

So, in which team matches are taken least of all?





We can notice that currently four teams have average total corners under 8 in a match. This is quite a bit, because at the end of last season, the least of corners were taken to Locomotive matches and average number of corners was 8.47. Most likely, all of these teams during the tournament teams will be aligned with last year indicators and totals in the games with their participation will increase. This is especially true to Rubin, because last season the Kazans shared the first place with Ufa on quantity of corners in matches with their participation. It may be promising to bet on total corners over in matches in which plays Rubin.


I hope that my corner review of  Russian Premier League was interesting to you. For analysis were used data of the site http://corner-stats.com


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Las Palmas –Espanyol 

I paid my attention on how teams played before half-time break in this season.

Las Palmas:





If to take out the brackets (corners are a point of view) match against Osasuna (the score was 1-12 on corners in favor of Las Palmas) we will see that hosts of the field takes dramatically little corners in first halves (less than 1 corner per a half).

Espanyol:





Players of  Espanyol also are not famous for big quantity of got corners in first half (on average 1.43 corners per a half).

Let’s look how showed themselves teams in first halves in similar matches:





Las Palmas managed to take 3 and more corners at first half only 3 times for 11 matches and its individual total is 1.82.





Espanyol managed to take over 2 corners at first half only once for 8 matches at away and its individual total is 1.75.

Thus, we can make a conclusion that both teams take quite little corners at first halves. Using this information we can suppose that it will be from 0 to 4 corners in first half of their upcoming game. The odds for this bet are 1.616 at 1xBet.


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Leganes – Sevilla 

The bet on guests win on corners in the match of Leganes and Sevilia looks not bad. Look at these tables:





Hosts of the field don’t play very good: only one win on corners in 7 matches and dramatically low individual total – 2.57 corners per match.





Sevillians, on contrary, look quite well in the beginning on the championship. In spite of the fact that things are going not very well at guests’ field like at home till now but Sevilia’s players can take more corners than their opponents in the match against Leganes. The odds on this match are 1.93 at 1xBet bookmaker.





For analysis were used data of the site http://corner-stats.com


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Barcelona – Deportivo 

Undoubtedly, the Catalonians are favorites of this confrontation counting to attention also corners. Although bookies offer only 1.12 on Barcelona’s win on a match result. That’s why I recommend to pay attention on Barcelona’s win in first half on corners. The bookies offer for this much more – 1.34 odds.

Barcelona:





Barcelona not surprisingly won on corners most of its first halves in La League of this season and probably, the tendency will continue in the match against Deportivo.

Deportivo:





Players of Deportivo look not too bad at all. However they managed to take only 4 corners for 3 first halves at away in this season. This is a dramatically low indicator. This statistic is not enough for the match with Barcelona to win on corners in first half.

Similar matches of Barcelona don’t promise also any positive result to Deportivo:





The stats is very explainable there: 13 wins on corners at 15 first halves. 
To bet on this outcome for the odds of 1.34 is a not bad idea, in my opinion.


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 15, 2016)

Atletico Madrid – Granada 

The Madrids take corners dramatically unstable in this season at La League from match to match:





There are impressive 20 corners in first week and there is only 1 corner in the next home match. This is a roller coaster in Madrid way. Atletico players can cover handicap -17.5 corners and also can be defeated by Sporting. 

Granada, curiously enough, plays more stably:





It is worth paying attention to the fact that Granada took 6 or more corners in 5 matches out of 7. And indeed individual total corners is 5.43 per game what is pretty good for the worst team of the championship.

There are also some hopeful moments for Granada in similar matches:





The last h2h also make guest to be on optimistic mood:





Two wins and two defeats with the difference of 2 corners are not the worst thing that could happen in matches of one of the favorites and one of the outsiders of the championship.

Therefore, you can try to look at the Granada win on corners in this game, taking into count the handicap. If Athletics Madrid will not make another super match with a lot of corners, Granada is quite capable to win considering the handicap +5 on corners. The odds on the outcome are 1.75 at 1xBet.


----------



## CristRo7 (Oct 15, 2016)

Betis - Real Madrid 

The Royal Club arrives as guest team to Betis. There is an obvious favorite. This is also concern of winner on corners. First of all let's look at the history of h2hs:





Everything is quite eloquent as far as at home and away because mostly Real beats Betis on corners. And in recent games players of Galaktikos did it very confidently.

So how they started this season at La Liga?





They started very well, having managed to take 17 corners in the match against Villarreal.

Betis has much more worse situation with corners:





The team has not lost any match on corners at home yet, but also rivals of Real Madrid level have not gone to it yet.

We see quite an interesting picture in last similar away matches of Real:





There are 9 wins of 10 matches and any match where the Madrids has taken under 5 corners.

Thus, the bet on the victory of Real Madrid on corners seems to be good enough. The odds for this match - 1.35 at 1xBet.


----------

